# what eats chicken heads?



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

just got off the phone with my buddy in Standish. Something got in his coop and killed 65 chickens. He said mostly just the heads were eaten. Was just wondering what might do this. He has trapped multiple skunks outside his coop, i thought they were mainly egg eaters.


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

You'd Have To Look At The Size Of The Hole- Way The Varmint Got In- If It's Small Way In - I'd Say A Weasel, I Had Something Get In The Pen 
Of The Chickens I Have And It Was Eatin The Heads Off Too- Till One Day I Was Headin Out To Feed Them And Out Runs A Weasel. So Went Back And Got The 22 And On A Seek And Kill Mission - After About 20 Mins And Four Shots Later - He Was Dead And After That - No-more Chicken Kills.


Varminthunterlakeorion


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd have to agree with the last post and say definately a weasel. Sounds just like what they do and there are plenty of weasels around here (Sterling/Standish area). I know lots of farmers who would say the weasel too. Good luck to your friend!

Walligator


----------



## dugfish (Jan 11, 2002)

Blood Suckin Weasel


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

ditto weasle


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Yup, weasel remember when i was a kid {so long ago} dad blame weasel ate the head off my prize rooster thats ok though i got him back for that :evil:


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

You didn't ask but.....as far as getting rid of the weasel (I've checked for you) everyone has said to trap it. Cage-style with feathers, chicken meat and fat in it. Good luck to ya'.....I feel for you losing some nice chickens :sad: 

Walligator


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

seen mink do similar.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

:xzicon_sm Ozzy Osbourne or a sideshow geek would be my guess! :lol: :lol: :lol: Just messin round.


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Most likely a weasel or mink.But,I've had a Coopers Hawk kill my chickens,and only eat the heads,also.
By the numbers(65) I'd have to guess weasel or mink,though.


----------



## yippy (Dec 22, 2004)

My friends grandma had 24 chickens. One day they went out and they were all dead. They called out the dnr to see if they were diseased or something. All they found were fox tracks going in and evidence that it killed one. They said the other 23 chickens died of heart attacks. 
I know this is out there a bit, but that is what they said. 

My cat has cought a few mice in her day and that is what she does. Only eats the head?


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Heard of ***** doing that also. Usually it is chickens that are in a outdoor pen. Stick thier heads out and the **** will dehead them. Never saw the aftermath of this. Just stories. Might be a old wives tale.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

thanks guys, I was thinking something in the weasle familly also. Whatever it was dug a hole a foot under the surface. he had his fence buried 12 inches below the ground. Didn't see the hole as it was kind of hidden in front of a tree right by the coop.


----------



## OhioMadMan (Dec 30, 2003)

I used to have chickens and had the same problem. Then one night I heard the chickens sqawken and went out there and found a poussom (sp) eating the head off of one of my chickens. I went in the house and got a.22 and shot that sucker and never had that problem again.


----------

